# Ariens 11528LE vs 11528 Professional



## rawbar (Aug 16, 2015)

My neighbor has a snowblower he recommended, I just looked at it and it's labelled 11528 Professional. I was checking craigslist and found an 11528LE for sale and was wondering what the differences were between the two. I was unable to come up with anything via google. Is the professional model the DLE or something entirely different?

Thanks!


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

I have three 11528's listed:

924125 - ST11528LE (listed in the 2004 manual, one of the last 924000 series models.)

924127 - ST11528DLE (pro series) (listed in the 2004 manual, one of the last 924000 series models.)

924337 - ST11528DLE (pro series) (listed in the 2004 manual, one of the last 924000 series models.)

The 924xxx number is the model number.
ST = Snow Thro.
115 = 11.5 HP engine.
28 = 28 inch wide bucket.
D= differential
L = light
E = electric start.

So the DLE and the LE are probably the same, except for the differential.
there might be other difference too, such as gearbox type.

during this era, DLE, all three together, meant Pro series.

Scot


----------



## rawbar (Aug 16, 2015)

Thanks for that explanation. Appreciate it.


----------



## ghebert (Nov 2, 2016)

*115528LE vs 11528 Professional*



sscotsman said:


> I have three 11528's listed:
> 
> 924125 - ST11528LE (listed in the 2004 manual, one of the last 924000 series models.)
> 
> ...


For the 11528DLE vs. 11528
Does the D for Differential model have an all time active Differential vs. base models have wheels permanently locked together or pinned with removable pin?

Thanks


----------

